# This is a daily occurence.............pic heavy



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

She will walk by the dog bowl, reach down and grab a piece of kibble like it is sitting there for her.

Tonight when we got home from a walk I was getting us a glass of water from the faucet when I look down and there Sloane was getting her drink as well like it is the most normal thing to do!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

:lol: what a cutie! Great shots, they'll be good at her 18th or 21st birthday party :smile:


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Such a cutie! I had a child do this with the TOILET!!!! The first time I caught him with the water dripping down his face I freaked - then always had bleach in the bowl as a just in case...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Adorable, she is very cute! This does make me glad however that my dog dishes are in the kitchen and there is a gate up where the twins can not get to them LOL!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dawwwwwwwwwww, she is so gorgeous. God love her ound:


----------



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

Dear HEAVENS!!!!! What a cute baby!!!! (My "baby" is twenty!). Man, hold on to those pictures......they will make an excellent blackmail tool in a few years!

It seems like so many people are germophobes....but golly I remember drinking from the garden hose, picking flower buds from the yard and eating them, tasting a bug or two (on purpose), sharing food with the dog (you take a bite then I take a bite). 

Makes ya strong!!!!!


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

You could save them for when she brings homes her future husband...put these right next to the bathtime photos!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol i think my parents have stories about me eating dog treats when i was younger.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

LindaR said:


> Dear HEAVENS!!!!! What a cute baby!!!! (My "baby" is twenty!). Man, hold on to those pictures......they will make an excellent blackmail tool in a few years!
> 
> It seems like so many people are germophobes....but golly I remember drinking from the garden hose, picking flower buds from the yard and eating them, tasting a bug or two (on purpose), sharing food with the dog (you take a bite then I take a bite).
> 
> Makes ya strong!!!!!


people dont still drink from the garden hose??????


----------



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

No, its not CLEAN!! Bottled water is clean.......:doh:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I still drink from the garden hose if im outside in the yard.

My mom also told me when I was really little I used to eat rolly polys so drinking from the dogs water can't be too bad! Or at least it could be worse, lol.

Hang on to those pictures forever!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwww, your little girl is absolutely precious and those gorgeous green eyes!!! Yep, those are going to be great for her sweet 16. lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


tannerokeefe said:



people dont still drink from the garden hose??????

Click to expand...

Well.....of course!!! LOL My gardens are spread out over two acres of land. I do not go back into the house to get my water when it is right there for me. I take the spray end off, let the warmed water from the sun run out and then get all the drink I need. :rofl: Common practice around here.

And, since I was a kid, when I am hiking, fishing, or whatever, and need a drink, I go to the brook or stream to get water. I have never gotten sick from it. The one thing I have to be very careful about is that the stream is not bellow a beaver dam. So, know your water sources! Beaver leaver is very serious.

What can I say? I'm a country girl...:marchmellow:

_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

LindaR said:


> No,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_True! Butttttt, my water is from a 500+ foot deep artesian well with crystal clear water that couldn't be any cleaner. My hoses are always connected so that nothing foreign can get in them. So I don't worry. 

Of course, the dogs drink from it when I do too. 
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


>


_Just look at those beautiful eyes!!! I love this story. 

My children did things like this too. I remember one who was caught more than once in the kitty litter box!! :rant:YUCK! And it can be dangerous as well. Finally had to cordone that off before one of them became ill._


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!! And yes, I still drink from the garden hose as well!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those pics are precious! And she is adorable. I love that next to last shot, what a great one that is. Hmmm, wonder what she will think when you "pull" these out when she is 18 and has a boyfriend...LOL.

When my children were young, they used to sneak the cat/dog food and eat it. I told them that it was not good for them and not to eat it, but they would take a baggie, fill it up and bring it to their rooms...LOL..... I wouldn't put one of those things in my mouth unless I was starving. :mmph: Never had them drink from the dogs water bowl though... and DEFINITELY not from the toilet. I can well image, GW, that you freak out. YUCKY!




tannerokeefe said:


> people dont still drink from the garden hose??????


Huhhh? I thought that WAS were you were supposed to get your drinks of water in the summer??? LOL. Yep, if I'm outside working, the garden hose works just fine, thank you! And, yes, my water is spring fed water so not city water.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

She's beautiful! How funny! Is she pretending to be a poodle?


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Oh bless her, she's very cute


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*giggles* That is SOOOOO adorable. I bet my future baby will do stuff like that. I hope I'm around with camera at the ready when he/she does! LoL I am so thankful that MY mother doesn't have pictures like that of me LoL! She's got an intersting story or two though... *shrug* 

Isn't there a song where part of the lyrics say "take a drink right from the hose..." Can't remember the name of it, it isn't a really old song or anything. If they play it on the radio how bad can it be? LoL, The dog's drink it so why can't I ?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Tanner,she is an absolute doll.
What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That is tooo funny!!!!! ound:
Kinda give's me eeky shivers down my spine (guess it's the thought of drinking out of the dog's bowl - and I know what my dog eats outside when I'm not watching!!!)


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

That is my kind of girl. A true animal lover!


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

LindaR said:


> Dear HEAVENS!!!!! What a cute baby!!!! (My "baby" is twenty!). Man, hold on to those pictures......they will make an excellent blackmail tool in a few years!
> 
> It seems like so many people are germophobes....but golly I remember drinking from the garden hose, picking flower buds from the yard and eating them, tasting a bug or two (on purpose), sharing food with the dog (you take a bite then I take a bite).
> 
> Makes ya strong!!!!!


 I agree........ seems not that long ago my mom caught me with my stash of doggie biscuits!!! lol


----------

